# What breed has the cutest puppies?



## Mike778 (May 22, 2009)

I know all puppies are cute, even the breeds that I find ugly as adults have adorable puppies so this is probably a tough question!

I think Labs, Siberian Huskies and pretty much any Spitz type pup to be the cutest. What are your thoughts?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I vote Beagles.


----------



## Frost62 (May 24, 2009)

English Bulldogs


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

there is nothing cuter than a GSD puppy.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a toughie! I guess I'd have to go with Goldens, Cotons, Malamutes. I'll come up with more later, I'm sure.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I vote Basset Hounds... lol hands down as the breed that I think has the CUTEST puppies. I dont know if I could ever own one... but DANG EVERY time I see a puppy Basset Hound... I melt LOL!

Next I would vote Great Danes... then Mastiffs 
(all kinds of Mollosers really  )

Nessa


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Pembroke Welsh Corgis, of course


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

English Bulldogs  .


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I gotta go with huskies. Little balls of fluff with masks and shading...

Golden retriever pups are right up there though...


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh, Corgis definitely as well.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

ROTTIES!!!! 











and...

WESTIES!!!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Bull Terriers. They're such little egg heads...










Honestly though, the cutest puppy in my mind is likely whatever one I'm currently holding


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

ok, I still think GSD


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

What are Mollosers?










Norwegian Elkhounds... they look like tiny bear cubs.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

"Molosser" is the name of a group of dog breeds probably all descended from the same stock way back when. They're all solidly built and usually pretty large. The mastiff and bully breeds are Molossers, but I'm pretty sure the Saint Bernard, Rottie, Bernese Mt Dog, and Dobe are too. There are a ton more. My boy has Shar Pei in him and they are Molossers, too!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Look at these faces!


----------



## LilOllie (Jun 2, 2009)

Beagles. Here a few photos of my family's dog Evey when she was a baby.



















and one of her when she was 8 months.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

In no particular order: Labs, Beagles, Rotties, any small terrier, Berners, and Leos.

I'd probably rate Goldens in the top tier, but this one was my first, and he was the devil.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Awww! All the puppies are cute but who can deny the EB pups their due as THE cutest?!?!?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Gotta go with the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. No puppy is cuter then one of them Of course, ALL puppies are cute!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Caucasian Ovcharka
Those little bearish cub looking central asian shepherds
Shiba Inu
Pit Bull (some are not)
Bull Terrier
Boston Terrier

I saw above mentioned beagle, I think beagles as adults look like cute puppish looking dogs


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Rotties










Shar-Pei









Plus... Neo Mastiffs, French Mastiffs...basically any mastiff  And Huskies, and Bull Terriers.


----------



## Frost62 (May 24, 2009)

shar pei puppies too  there so wrinkle-tastic lol


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

um all? LOL

Shar-Pei I luvs their wrinkles!









Boxer









And although I am not a small dog person I can't resist 
a white puff ball Maltese









Or a Boston terrier


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> What are Mollosers?


Mastiff type dogs...among some others...

My vote for cutest puppies belong to the English Mastiff...



















Those are, of course, baby Uallis...

Labs are right up there for me too...I'm not biased or anything..._*whistles...*_

After that, I'd have to say Bloodhounds...I saw one when I took one of my dogs to the vet awhile back...I about died from puppy cuteness...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Anything fluffy. I'm a sucker for fluffy puppies....

Paps are pretty darn cute when they go through the 'my ears are way too big for my head' phase










And shelties:










Aussies and BCs win though.

So freaking cute!!!!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Cardigan Welsh Corgis. Giant ears, giant feet, and slightly fuzzy.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Fillebelle and MDawn.


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

Beagles. Beagle puppies are basically irresistible.


----------



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Rotties and GSD's!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Little teddy bears...

Baby chows.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Pugs, Bostons, french bulldogs, pit bull


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

I think that keeshond puppies are among the cutest puppies...not that I am biased or anything, LOL ;-) 

My mom says that beagles are the cutest puppies. 

The samoyed puppies I've seen are to die for!


----------



## emka (Jun 18, 2009)

Swedish Lapphund









and

Finnish Lapphund









Those are really cute


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Of course all puppies are cute, but I've always thought - and this thread just reinforces it - dogs that have long hair as adults are unbelievably cute as puppies. But the #1 for me is Yorkies: There's something about their poofy hair and little button eyes:


----------



## klaire12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yorkies!


----------



## Legacy (Mar 9, 2009)

Aussies for me! No doubt about it!  But Sheltie and GSD pups are darned cute too! 

Legacy


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Absolutely nothing beats an elkhound.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

Neapolitan Mastiffs and French Bulldogs of course... yup unbiased


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i think a better question is what breed doesnt have cute puppies lol

but any spitz type breed. i mean they look like little bear cubs, who could resist.
but i'm partial to the akitas and huskies.not that i'm bias or anthing though


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Paps are pretty darn cute when they go through the 'my ears are way too big for my head' phase


That's a life-long phase


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Pugs, French Bulldogs, and English Bulldogs.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

BentletheYentle said:


> Beagles. Beagle puppies are basically irresistible.



I have to agree


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Irish Setters, Collies....

Well, basically most of them are cute.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm biased, but I believe Manchester Terrier Pups! : P


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

All of them  But if i had to choose and i wasnt allowed mine then I'd have to say maltese. Im a sucker for all things small white and fluffy. (bichons are a close 2nd)


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

OH yes, how could I forgt. BABY AUSTRAILIAN TERRIER puppies. AAAHHH so cute...


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

Bichon puppies are the cutest!


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

The advertising agencies have actually scientifically determined that labs are the cutest puppies; hence the toilet paper commercials with the yellow lab pups.


----------



## Mom2ThreeStooges (Jun 16, 2009)

English Bulldogs, Sher Pei's, Dalmatians,Cocker Spaniels and Labs


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> That's a life-long phase


Too true. hehe

I forgot pyrs in my cute fluffies list.










Beezer pups are also undeniably cute too.










Biased but Beau was a cute (fat) pup.










Okay, I have never seen a puppy that's not cute. I'm loving this thread though!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh my gosh! i was reading down through the thread and i was thinking "oh for sure, that puppy is the cutest" and then the next post i would think "no way, this one is the cutest!"

so, i can't decide which one is the cutest! although that picture of the chow is pretty darn cute! and, since i am biased, i got to say sammies are really cute too!! fluffy puppies just make me go "aaaawwwwwwww"


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Cairns are adorable too


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Afghans

















Cavaliers


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

American bulldog puppies are ever so cute.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Rotties are hands down the cutest puppies. 




























Though all puppies are adorable, I think Rotties are the cutest.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

=)


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Weimies... 

I agree with Beagle, too.









And Golden.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Shiba Inu's of course, but I'm biased.


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

emka said:


> Swedish Lapphund
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I love finnish lapphunds. They are such a cool breed of dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pai said:


> =)


Okay, you win!


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

How is it that only one person has said bassets. The little guys and gals are born with ears so long they practically trip over them. They're easily the cutest puppies of all time. I visited a litter of them before I adopted Zero and nearly took home two of them. I can't imagine what I'd do with two bassets cruising my counters and tipping my trash cans. They would've driven me to drink!! Very, very cute puppies though. I'd put sharpeis as a close second. They almost look like they haven't quite grown into their bodies yet.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

hulkamaniac said:


> How is it that only one person has said bassets. The little guys and gals are born with ears so long they practically trip over them. They're easily the cutest puppies of all time.


They are not a dog most people give much thought to. The breed was quite popular when I was a kid. Apparently, the dog ("Cleo") from the TV series (starring Jackie Cooper) inspired many people to go out and get a Basset. Teh cuteness of the puppies probably didn't hurt any. The popularity of the Basset seemed to last exactly one dog-generation. Few people who got one ever got a second one. They've always had their fans (it's hard to not love a Basset), but they are pretty rare in my area.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen a puppy that I didn't fall in love with.........but I'm partial to Siberian Huskies


----------



## pirhana2268 (Feb 20, 2009)

Siberian husky all the way!!!!


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

peppy264 said:


> The advertising agencies have actually scientifically determined that labs are the cutest puppies; hence the toilet paper commercials with the yellow lab pups.


Heh, I always wondered about that. Whenever there's a puppy in a commercial, 9 times out of 10 it's a lab. I thought it might be because labs are the most popular dog in America (going by registrations, at least), but I guess being scientifically deemed the Cutest Puppy Ever could be why, too. Just goes to show you that even scientists make mistakes...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Okay, you win!


Nothing beats a Crestie's puppy 'fro!


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

I vote corgi puppies myself. 
Most puppies are cute to me as long as they have an alert expression. 
i cant stand dumb looking puppies. < I know what a mean thing to say, but it's true.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Beagles... beagle pups make me want to cry, they are so cute

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/54295-june-19-2008-a.html

The pup in Hallie's post is adorable, esp. the one in the shoe...


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Pai said:


> Nothing beats a Crestie's puppy 'fro!


That looks like Sonic the Hedgehog!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

HORSEandHOUND said:


> I vote corgi puppies myself.


*High fives*


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Squeeker said:


> Beagles... beagle pups make me want to cry, they are so cute


I find it hard to judge which is the cutest puppy. Usually, the one in front of me gets my vote. Judging by the reaction of the public, I'd have to agree that Beagle puppies rule. I saw traffic back up for a good distance to watch a couple trying to convince a Beagle pup walk on the leash. The pup was having none of it, and was totally digging in. All those in-a-hurry types were driving away smiling.

BTW, I find _other people's puppies_ cutest. I much prefer looking at puppies, than actually having one.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Baby Bichons, shih-tzus, labs, pugs, shiba inus, mini schnauzers, english bulldogs, old english sheepdogs, neopolitan mastiffs, wheaton terriers...okay all of them....can't just pick one.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I think the obvious answer here is, "YES".


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

One breed I'd like to see as a puppy is the Briard. I've seen pictures and the pups are about as ridiculous looking as the adults. Not that they're not impressively gorgeous, but just not my kind of dog--looks wise--though, I'll bet if you clipped on just right, he'd probably look like a Malinois. 

Anywayzzz.....there's an adult Briard in my neighborhood, and he is so alert and intelligent that I think he must have been killer-cute as a pup. That's the kind of personality in a dog that just slays me.


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

ALL mastiff/molosser pups.. They are just irresistable with with big paws and wrinkles! 

- Boxer
- Boston
- DDB (they are so freakin adorable!)

And definitely English Bulldog! They are soo roley poley


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

cocker spaniels are my fave.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

Border terriers



















and yorkshire terrier puppies are right up there


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a tough one! But i do have to say:
Chow Chow









GSD









Rotties


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

http://www.dailypuppy.com/dog/sydney_852



that's one of my favorite websites btw..


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

Aussies, ofcourse.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Goldens, Weims, & Cavaliers!


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

My biased opinion. Poodle puppies are pretty darn cute. 
PB puppies, I LOVE. 
Chows, GSDs(long haired), and Mastiffs. They all remind me of fluffy little bear cubs =]. 
And I have to admit, as much as I don't like Basset Hounds...they're adorable when they're puppies.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

I have to say...
Westies Babies









Scottish Terrier Babies










But I am not Biased at all ha ha


----------



## LovedMyRotty (Jun 1, 2009)

Another vote for baby rotties!  

I'd also like to add baby boxers!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Rottweilers! Rotti puppies are adorable.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Dachshunds and Elkhounds, of course. 

And Smalls was the cutest puppy in the world.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Need I say more?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

the mutt kind.


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

#1 Mini daschund puppies








#2 MIni Schnauzer Puppies.








#3 Bloodhound Puppies








#4 Sheltie puppies







I would get a sheltie, but five dogs is already a handful!


----------

